# Driver Personalization & Car Settings Resetting



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Every few days or every other week, I notice that when I grab my driver door handle, it’s the only one that unlocks. I then also notice that when the car starts up it says Driver 1. I’ve renamed it to Mike countless times and reset the unlocking menu to unlock all doors when I pull the driver handle. Why would this keep resetting to factory default? It’s the only 2 things that keep needing adjusted back.


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

*Driver Personalization &amp; Car Settings Resetting*

I have a reoccurring issue where sound settings (bass trebble etc) and radio presets reset to default. Sometimes the radio goes to 87.7 and won't change, won't allow Sirius to operate (setup wizard comes up when this happens). My dealership has opened a case with VW, but no recalls exist for this yet. 
I wonder if this is part of the reason for the digital dash change in later production. 
I'm a 18 Highline produced in fall of 18.
However I have not experienced either of you issues yet.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

If either of you have made changes in the coding or adaptations of your cars, I've had this happen a few times. I chalked it up as something I coded wrong. Lasted maybe a week, changed a few more things and it hasn't happened since. If you didn't, then something I've changed corrected the problem. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

2018 SEL-P. I've given up on it. The key settings reset themselves, my drivers side mirror changes it's position randomly, we continue to lose the saved address for our home in the navigation, etc. No coding changes or changes of any kind. It just randomly loses it. I've just chalked it up as Volkswagen build quality and moved on.

FYI - remote start is another way to have it happen. For a while every time I used remote start in the winter it would load the configuration wizard for the car after we sat and pressed the start button. It stopped doing it but I couldn't tell you why as I didn't do anything different.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You just reminded me too that there’s been times I get in and notice after driving a few minutes that one or the other side mirrors isn’t at the correct memory setting. If I push and hold my memory button on the seat they go right there they need to be, but the fact they’ve moved and don’t go to the right setting with ignition on is beyond me.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

n0thing said:


> .....just chalked it up as Volkswagen build quality.....


Don't buy into the myth. VW has no more reliability issues than any other make.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

My passenger side mirror has done that since day one but only every once in a while. The other thing is the power drivers seat. I sit low in the rear and every time I get out, the seat rolls backward and up. It never goes back to the spot I set it at. Always have to manually make it go all the way down in the rear. (That just doesn't sound right lol)

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> My passenger side mirror has done that since day one but only every once in a while. The other thing is the power drivers seat. I sit low in the rear and every time I get out, the seat rolls backward and up. It never goes back to the spot I set it at. Always have to manually make it go all the way down in the rear. (That just doesn't sound right lol)
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9057794-Calling-all-SEL-P-owners-Need-some-assistance


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I haven't coded a thing, everything is bone stock. However I have personalized all settings I'm aware of. After reading the read posted above, this could be part of my issue. Has anyone with the 2nd gen digital cockpit experienced any personalization issues? (seat or mirror position)


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

*Driver Personalization &amp; Car Settings Resetting*



chris__petrie said:


> I haven't coded a thing, everything is bone stock. However I have personalized all settings I'm aware of. After reading the read posted above, this could be part of my issue. Has anyone with the 2nd gen digital cockpit experienced any personalization issues? (seat or mirror position)


The only issue I have experienced is the right outside mirror will not return to memory setting when using reverse. It sometimes stays dipped, I press my memory function and it will set to the preset memory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

We've had our 2019 Tiguan for a couple weeks and have this exact same issue - the passenger mirror will dip upon reversing but then it will only return to it's memory position intermittently. Has anyone found a fix for this or gone to their dealer about this issue?


----------



## vwsanfrancisco (Aug 3, 2019)

Contact your local dealership in regards to software updates. There recently was a recall on the 2019's to get updated and some of the things you are experiencing may be in relation to needing an update


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

vwsanfrancisco said:


> Contact your local dealership in regards to software updates. There recently was a recall on the 2019's to get updated and some of the things you are experiencing may be in relation to needing an update


Can you share said recall, please? I'd like to read the specifics. I've had an issue in the past when I had to reprogram everything regarding personalization to my key vs. my wife's but it's been fine since.

Thanks!


----------

